# seed exchange



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking for basswood, a.k.a. Silver Linden trees - enough for a club of about 50 members, say 250 seeds.

Also seeking goldenrod, Tulip Poplar, Tupelo, and Bald Cypress / Pond cypress.

I have Lupine, "Red Apple" ground cover, Matilija Poppy, Mustard, Avocado (many types - Haas, Fuerte, Pinkerton, other favorites), Giant Choreopsis (in season), Granny Smith Apple, several plums, peaches (yellow cling - white freestone when I can get them), Valencia Orange, California Pepper tree, Sunflower, and other California flowers - white sage, bee sage, buckwheat, sumacs, etc. - in season. Will seek out requests, will trade for bee-preferred seeds, especially for those with late blooming seasons, very heavy nectar / pollen flows, or highly-desirable honeys. I have a wild assortment of growing conditions locally.

PM me for addresses exchange - and have a drop address in mind, please (not your real one! Use a church that you don't go to, a homeless address, General Delivery, or a P.O. Box...This is internet, and we don't feed the trolls, spammers, nor predators). Thank you!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Have: Spring: Collards, Giant mustard, white peach
All except winter: Canola, pumpkin (for delicious pies), Nygers, Buckwheat, Borage, 
Summer: African daisy, Teddy Bear sunflowers, black oil sunflowers,
Fall: Sainfoin
& more to come!

Never seen a bee on: purple and pink oxalis. Interesting for the border plants.

Want: sourwood, Calico asters; bee friendly asters. Anything bee interested to try for our summer/Fall drought here. 

PM for snail mail addy, please.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got a goodly supply of cleome' seed, if anyone wants any. Just PM me. -James


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Harley, I'll PM you shortly!

Up for trade;
Butterfly Milkweed(Orange flowers) 
Common milkweed
Small amounts of Comfrey
Lots of Cleome

Looking for: 
Anise Hyssop(agastache)-not hyssop, or Anise
Lavender
purple tansy(Phacelia tanacetifolia)
Locust for honey production


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

NLK Got your PM I returned one. 


Kilocharlie and others. I collected a little goldenrod seed this last weekend, I can send some and possibly collect more if anybody else would like some.


----------

